# récupérer les mots de passe



## nulleentout (3 Mai 2022)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un iphone 13 et je sais très bien retrouver un mot de passe quand nécessaire mais je voudrais les editer au format "papier"
Y a t il une application pour le faire ? ou autre ?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (3 Mai 2022)

Nan mais il faut surtout pas faire ça en fait…C’est tellement une mauvaise pratique que je ne pense pas qu’une application existe pour faire ça.


----------



## nulleentout (3 Mai 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Nan mais il faut surtout pas faire ça en fait…C’est tellement une mauvaise pratique que je ne pense pas qu’une application existe pour faire ça.


Je sais je sais mais je voudrais faire du nettoyage , après je brûle le papier promis


----------

